# automator



## PIWAY (18 Juillet 2005)

salut à tous;

y'a til dans  automator une sorte de timer a la maniere d'un magnétoscope qui ferait démarrer une action a un moment donné?

merci de vos futur reponses


----------



## daffyb (19 Juillet 2005)

Pas que je sache, mais tu peux faire cela avec iCal
REDUIT TA SIGNATURE !!!


----------

